# Review: ATOM from Audiomodern



## donbodin (Jul 18, 2017)

Editor Brian Brylow and I team up for a review of ATOM. "Imagination and a bit of experimentation go a long way with ATOM, Audiomodern's new cinematic instrument for Kontakt."
Full written review, demos and more on the review page



ATOM sells for €149.00 from Audio Modern: http://bit.ly/2u6pces


----------

